# Care To Tell Me Exactly What This Is?



## Street_Wolf (May 3, 2012)

Here's hoping I posted in the right section, but I'm not exactly sure what era this is from. My expertise doesn't carry over into the revolver world unfortunately, and I'm an Hk guy anyways.

Just looking to be informs of what model this is, about what year it's from, anything special about it, and even a guess at what it's value might be, etc..etc...

Thanks


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks like you knew what it was three years ago...
Got A New Gun .38 S&W - Expedition Portal

Wikipedia link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smith_%26_Wesson_Model_10


----------



## Street_Wolf (May 3, 2012)

Holly said:


> Looks like you knew what it was three years ago...
> Got A New Gun .38 S&W - Expedition Portal
> 
> Wikipedia link:
> Smith & Wesson Model 10 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thank you Captian Obvious, you can internet stalk. Do you feel special?

It's a .38 caliber, it's a S&W, it's a revolver, anyone can figure that much out. I'm looking for some more in depth information into it than that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Holly said:


> Looks like you knew what it was three years ago...
> Got A New Gun .38 S&W - Expedition Portal
> 
> Wikipedia link:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smith_%26_Wesson_Model_10





Street_Wolf said:


> Thank you Captian Obvious, you can internet stalk. Do you feel special?
> 
> It's a .38 caliber, it's a S&W, it's a revolver, anyone can figure that much out. I'm looking for some more in depth information into it than that.


Um, name-calling is sorta stupid, especially since she answered your question with a valid, helpful Wikipedia link.

...Oh, and, by the way, get rid of that extremely unsafe holster.
A safe holster covers the pistol's trigger. It keeps you from grabbing that trigger until you've pointed the gun in the direction in which you intend to shoot.

No, the "safety strap" does not accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Street_Wolf (May 3, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, name-calling is sorta stupid, especially since she answered your question with a valid, helpful Wikipedia link.
> 
> ...Oh, and, by the way, get rid of that extremely unsafe holster.
> A safe holster covers the pistol's trigger. It keeps you from grabbing that trigger until you've pointed the gun in the direction in which you intend to shoot.
> ...


Honestly, the holster is the last thing I am worried about. This gun will never be carried, the holster will never be used. I didn't come here to discuss how safe or unsafe the holster is. It looks like someone actually cut the holster out to accomplish exposing the trigger anyways, for whatever reason they thought it was good for.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks to be a pre-Model 10 or "Victory Model"

http://www.coolgunsite.com/pistols/victory_model_smith_and_wesson.htm

Take a look at the flat of the grip frame between the panels and see what the serial number is. That might help in ID'ing the gun.


----------



## Street_Wolf (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Marine.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Model 10, manufactured 1961-1962, approximate value $350-$375.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm not what I would call a revolver guy, but I'm pretty sure the half moon front sight predates the model 10 designation.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Could be an early model 10, apparently the half moon sight did carry over for some time into the model 10 era.

Can wee see some better pics of the right side of the gun? This site: *Smith & Wesson model changes* has some good info on the revision history of various S&W revolvers.


> Model 10 -1 1959 Heavy Barrel
> -2 1961 Changed extractor rod thread to LH on standard barrel
> -3 1961 Same as above, for heavy barrel
> -4 1962 Screw in front of trigger eliminated
> ...


So apparently, yours is at least a pre '62.
With the cylinder open there may be a marking inside frame where the crane goes, not sure if they did that with the older guns or not.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Try running you pictures on S&W forum. Some of those people know more about S&W's than Smith and Wesson, they have always been able to help me.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Steve M1911A1,

I will disagree with you on covering that trigger. I prefer my trigger well clear of leather, and no "safety strap" as this:










This has been my daily rig for over a year now.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As to the model of your gun, its a Military and Police Model, which later became the Model 10 in recent years, around 1957, I believe. Your gun looks post-War and pre - 1955. Most notable feature missing in your photos is the screw at the top of the sideplate, or lack thereof. It does appear to lack the trigger stop. My guess is early 'Fifties vintage.


Bob Wright


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> Steve M1911A1,
> 
> I will disagree with you on covering that trigger. I prefer my trigger well clear of leather, and no "safety strap" as this:
> 
> ...


One small difference Bob... you're carrying a single action... the OP's gun is double. _If_ he was looking for advice on that, I'd suggest it be covered too. Nice rig by the way. ;-)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> Steve M1911A1,
> 
> I will disagree with you on covering that trigger. I prefer my trigger well clear of leather, and no "safety strap" as this:
> 
> ...


Yeah, Bob, but yours isn't double-action.
You have to cock yours first.
He needs only pull the trigger.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Two minds with but a single thought.

...but Zhurdan got there first, while I was still writing.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ninja post!!! Haaaaayaaaaahhh!!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah, Bob, but yours isn't double-action.
> You have to cock yours first.
> He needs only pull the trigger.


My preference was the same when I carried a Model 586 or a Model 19, I wanted to keep that trigger accessable.

And I didn't want a layer of leather between my finger and my gun. I did compromise some with a Don Hume holster which did cover part of the trigger guard. But the old Tom Threepersons rig still is my favorite.

Bob Wright


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

Strange post. Getting upset at Holly's response was odd.


----------



## birdbrain (Jun 19, 2012)

looks like an old Police service six 38 or 357


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Demonio said:


> Strange post. Getting upset at Holly's response was odd.


Odd enough to make me LOL!!:smt082


----------



## redtail (Jun 12, 2012)

Get rid of the holster? Seriously? The holster is likely worth a C note or 2. That is a beautiful, vintage piece of leather you have there. Bob nailed the gun I think, early 50s M&P. Give up the first 3 numbers of the SN and I probably can get a bit closer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

redtail said:


> Get rid of the holster? Seriously?...


Yes, in terms of function, and of safety in carrying.
Also, the holster is compromised by having been butchered by someone.
And it isn't _that_ old.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Watch any old B&W movie from the '30's through the '60's and you will see this revolver (probably with a 4" barrel, though). It's been in wide circulation since 1899 and a more modern version of it is still sold today, as the Model 10. I have an early '60's model that is a really sweet shooter and still a beautiful handgun. There are too many around for it to be really valuable, but it's definitely a classic and a real pleasure to shoot.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I was thinking model 10 also.During my term in A.F. we carried smith n wesson with 4 inch barrel in 38 sp w/ball ammo.At shift we would be given two strps w/6 rounds and 6 loose.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Bob Wright said:


> Steve M1911A1,
> 
> I will disagree with you on covering that trigger. I prefer my trigger well clear of leather, and no "safety strap" as this:
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*From another AF veteran,,,*



> During my term in A.F. we carried smith n wesson with 4 inch barrel in 38 sp w/ball ammo.


The duty pistol of the USAF was a S&W Model 15 Combat Masterpiece,,,
The main difference in that and this gun was a ramp front sight and adjustable rear sights.










I know exactly what the OP's revolver is,,,
I'm looking at a picture of it in one of my S&W books.

But his response to Holly's nice post was rude and socially unacceptable,,,
He can now do his own danged research as far as I am concerned.

Aarond

.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

aarondhgraham said:


> I know exactly what the OP's revolver is,,,
> I'm looking at a picture of it in one of my S&W books.
> 
> But his response to Holly's nice post was rude and socially unacceptable,,,
> ...


:yawinkle:


----------



## bzuber56 (Dec 18, 2011)

Model 10. I will buy it! PM me


----------

